# Frage zum besten internet Anbieter mit TV



## B-rabbit1984 (4. Mai 2009)

HAy Alle
Hätte ne frage welscher Anbieter ist zu Zeit der beste mit Internet Flat und Tele.Fallt+ TV 
kennet einer ein der noch dazu günstig ist währe.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*

also, ich kenn da eh nur die tcom, die bieten für ich glaub 45€ alles inkl. DSk16k und auch telefonflat ins festntz (also echtes teleofn, nicht voice over IP), "home entertain"

bei den anderen anbietern weiß ich es nicht, und musst auch so oder so schauen, welche sender die anbieten.


----------



## grubsnek (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*

Internet, Telefonie und TV bieten nur die Kabelbetreiber und die T-Com an.

Die Kabelbetreiber unterscheidet sich von Region zu Region ( Kabel Deutschland, Unity Media) und somit unterscheiden sich auch Angebote und Preise. 

Ich bin momenten mit Kabel Deutschland sehr zufrieden. Für 16,90€ gibts nen TV Anschluss und für weitere 29,90 (jetzt nur 22,90€) bekommt meine eine 32/2 Mbit Flatrate und eine Telefon Flatrate.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*

kabel deutschland hört sich ja nicht schlecht an wie sieht es bei alice so aus sind die dort drin jut?

Muss man eigentlich wenn man internet mit tv hast auch GEZ zahlen?


----------



## grubsnek (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*



B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> kabel deutschland hört sich ja nicht schlecht an wie sieht es bei alice so aus sind die dort drin jut?



Alice bietet auch TV an...wusste ich noch gar nicht. 




> Muss man eigentlich wenn man internet mit tv hast auch GEZ zahlen?


Ja, davon würde ich auf jeden Fall ausgehen. 
Mehr Information zur GEZ: Gebührenpflicht


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*

keiner gute erfahrung mit alice


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*

alice hat meines wissens kein TV. oder hast du auf deren website was gefunden? also, wirklich TV, nicht nur ein "movieportal" oder so was ?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*

nö alice hat auch tv war auf der seite hirn link:

TV & Movies | Details


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*

o.k, das wußt ich noch nicht. hast aber gesehen: die privaten sender kosten ab juli dann 5€ monatich aufpreis? wenn du auf "sender" gehst kannst du das sehen.


----------



## affenhirn (5. Mai 2009)

Kabeldeutschlan kann ich dir empfehlen.
32mb DSL und telefon flat für ca.25€ im Monat.


----------



## Mosed (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Frage zum besten ineternet Anbieter mit TV*



B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich wenn man internet mit tv hast auch GEZ zahlen?



Du musst auch GEZ zahlen, wenn du Internet ohne TV hast. Du musst sogar für ein Handy mit Internetzugang GEZ zahlen. Somit ist jedes UMTS Handy GEZ Pflichtig.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (5. Mai 2009)

jep das ist klar aber wenn ich mit tv nehme dann nicht oder?


----------



## Mosed (5. Mai 2009)

Doch (gewissermaßen), aber wenn du für TV GEZ bezahlst ist alles andere mit abgedeckt - du zahlst ja nicht pro Gerät, sondern pro Empfangsart.

Es gibt die unterscheidung Radio und Fernsehen. Radio ist 5,76€ und Fernsehen 17,98€. Sobald du einen Fernseher (oder TV Karte etc.) angemeldet hast, kannste soviel weitere geräte benutzen, wie du lustig bist.
Ein internetfähiger PC alleine fällt unter neuartige Rundfunkgeräte und "kostet" 5,76€


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> jep das ist klar aber wenn ich mit tv nehme dann nicht oder?


 
häh?  wenn du sogar TV dazu hast, dann doch erst recht! 


oder meinst du jetzt, ob du was EXTRA zahlen musst? das musst du so oder so nicht: wenn du EIN empfangsgerät im haushalt angemeldet hast, sind die weiteren auch schon dabei.

wobei es da kleine feinheiten gibt, zB wenn du bei den eltern wohnst, aber selber schon nennenswert geld verdienst, müßtest du AFAIK auch selber noch GEZ zahlen.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (5. Mai 2009)

ist ja dan dumm wozu nimmt man dentv uzum telefon schluss dazu wie ich mich recht erinnern kann war bei meiner nachtbar so der hatte alice tv  und musste keine gez zahlen haqben auch nie brief gesendet frage nochmal nach is besser trotzdem danke jungs


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> ist ja dan dumm wozu nimmt man dentv uzum telefon schluss dazu


 warum? das ist doch klar, gleich mögliche 4 gründe: 

1) als alternative zu DVB-T => man hat mehr sender als nur mit DVB-T 
2) man hat TV auch ohne ne extra SAT-anlage 
3) man muss kein extra kabel-TV bestellen und dafür ne gebühr bezahlen 
4) es ist für manch einen vlt. einfach praktischer, wenn er das ganze dann eh in einem gerät/an einer stelle hat, vlt. sogar gar kein extra TV hat, sondern am PC schaut

aber wegen der GEZ macht man das natürlich nicht. 




> wie ich mich recht erinnern kann war bei meiner nachtbar so der hatte alice tv und musste keine gez zahlen haqben auch nie brief gesendet


 natürlich hat die GEZ keinen brief gesendet. alice geht ja nicht zur GEZ und sagt denen "du, der bastian heimerzheim aus suffhausen hat jetzt TV über uns - schreib den mal an"  auch wenn dein freund ein handy mit radio hat, müßte er GEZ zahlen. da geht aber auch nicht der handyverkäufer zur GEZ und "meldet" den... 

die GEZ kann nur nen brief schreiben, wenn die irgendwie nen hinweis bekommen oder recherchieren, zB einer meldet sich bei der GEZ ab und zieht weg, und die GEZ recherchiert, wohion der gezogen ist, und schreibt dann nen brief oder so.


oder verwechselst du vielleicht grad nur GEZ mit dem kabel-TV-anbieter? das sind zwei unterschiedliche dinge.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (6. Mai 2009)

naja nach meine infos hat der kumpel alice tv und bezahlt keine gez mehr die melden sich auch garnicht mal er sicht nur noch übes internet tv


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

gut, er MÜSSTE halt an sich zahlen. aber wenn die GEZ nix von ihm weiß, dann kann sie ihn auch nicht anschreiben. d.h. die GEZ müßte ihn "auf verdacht" anschreiben, und selbst dann könnten die nur darum "bitten", dass er sich anmeldet. 

kann aber auf der anderen seite teuer werden, wenn irgendwann beweisen können, dass man schon lang TV hat, ohne zu zahlen.


----------

